# Joystick simulador de vuelo



## rsturuguay (Sep 3, 2007)

Colegas:

Quisiera que me pudieran dar una guía para reparar un joystick para simulador de vuelo, debería de tener la marca pero el problema debe ser algo genérico, ahora no recuerdo el modelo del mismo.

Cuando lo conecto y lo quiero calibrar, parece que todo va bien, hasta que empiezo a jugar porque parece que me tira para un costado y la palanca esta en el medio. si alguien tiene alguna noción acepto sugerencias y todo tipo de ideas.

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciri (Sep 3, 2007)

Seguramente lo tenés que abrir y calibrarlo mientras estas jugando!!..

Es muy simple consta de dos potenciómetros..

Solamente lo abrís lo dejas libre y lo giras hasta que quede centrado en donde lo querés!!.


----------

